# NZXT Sentry LX LCD Fan Controller - Cooling Issue ... PLZ Help!!!



## dsgill_tigris (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi guys,
I have an NZXT Sentry LX LCD Fan Controller. The probelm is that i am worried that i did not set up the fans of my case correctly, and i think i dont have my temperature sensors of the sentry put at the correct places. So i was hoping if you guys can help and tell me how the fans should work as (like intake or exhaust) and where to put them for best cooling and airflow. Also it will be great if someone can tell me where to put this temperature sensors...and if someone does not use the automatic function but the manual - so what rates should the fans work. And one more thing...what are the fans that i should connect the NZXT Sentry LX Fan Controller too? Well thanks alot guys...i just want the best airflow and the best cooling i can get with this.
By the way here is some information of my computer if you need it:

Mainboard: M3N72-D
Processor: AMD Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition at 2.5 Ghz
Memory: 4gb DDR2 Ram and Hard Drive: 500gb
Video Card: ATI Radeon HD4850
Power Supply: Corsair TX650 Watt (it's at the bottom of the case)
Case: Coolermaster HAF 932 Full Tower.
I have a big exhaust fan on top, an exhaust fan in the back/rear, a big intake fan in the front (bottom), and a big intake fan on the side panel.

THANKS!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo dsgill :wave:

Firstly, what temps are you getting now? You can either get your CPU temp from the BIOS or by DL'ing 'PC Wizard' from *here* (it's freeware and excellent - When installed and running, click the 'dial-face' type icon :wink

Your CPU is the most vulnerable item, with a max. temp of 61C (*AMD Specs*), though whereas Intel CPU's tend to shut down when overheated, AMD's usually slow down to reduce the operating temperature.

Having a front-intake and rear and top exhaust works well, but having the side-panel fan is unpredictable. In some instances it works well to help reduce overall temps, in other instances, it disrupts the smooth airflow from front to back and can increase the heat build-up by creating 'hot-spots' of still-air.

From what I've read about fitting the sensors, ideally the CPU sensor needs to be in contact with the CPU itself, but it can't be fitted between the CPU and heatsink without severely disrupting the heat-transfer between the two - The best compromise tends to be at the angle formed where the CPU meets the heatsink, although it's fiddly to get at :sigh:


----------



## dsgill_tigris (Jul 31, 2010)

hey buddy,
thanks for the reply, and i am sorry for this late response...vacation haha. anyway yeah i also use pc wizard (its great right). Before i had this cpu cooling issue where my cpu idled at about 52 C...but after i cleaned the heatsink a bit and reapplied thermal paste (arctic cooling mx-2...hope this is the good one), the temperatures droped to being idle at 47 or 48 C. But i am not happy, i just really want to lower my cpu temperatures...alot of people boast and talk about how their cpu's are idle at 40 C...but i need help bringing it down to there. Can you please help me? Also my video card idles at 45 C is this good and any way to bring the temperatures down....and one more my hdd idles at about 38...is this also good or not and how can i bring this temperature down? Can you also help me to tell me how to set up fans for a better cooling...like which fans should run faster and smaller vs bigger. Plz help me, i will really really really appreciate it. Thanks alot mate.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Does your CPU have the stock-heatsink that came with it, or have you fitted a better one?

Also, a simple thing to try, it to temporarily disconnect the side fan, then monitor your temperatures for a while. (I did that on my 'El Cheapo' Jeantech Titan case, the temps dropped by about 4C-5C)

Usually, the larger the fan, the better - They can move lots more air and run slower/quieter to do so. So long as you've got the 'fresh' air being sucked in the front and blown out the back/top, you'll get an efficient air-flow.

You can improve that efficiency by tidying the cables out of the way - It's surprising just how much a bunch of wires can slow air down. There's some good tips about that *here*.

Another thing to consider, how warm is your room? If the fan's sucking in warm air...... :wink:


----------



## dsgill_tigris (Jul 31, 2010)

I m not sure if this is the original heatsink or not...here are some pictures and can you tell me if you know what type and name it is called?

http://yfrog.com/0eimg0001htj

http://yfrog.com/7dimg0002xxj

http://yfrog.com/n9img0003fj

I will try that side fan thing out and tell you later...also i read if i switch the top fan to intake it may do good...what do u think, and one more...some say that it is better if air is blowing out away from the heatsink from the fan, i have my set up as the fan is blowing air on the heatsink...which is better?
About the wiring, my computer is decently neat but not the best...i just can not keep it looking the best... but it is good...the only 2 questions i have in this is that first of all i shoved the unused power supply cables underneath the compartments built to put a hard drive...so the wires are like one or two rows under my hard drive and they are right in front but at the bottom of my front intake fan...is this ok or not...if not what can i do?
thanks alot buddy:wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The pics are a bit dark to make the details out and I'm not sure of all the different coolers/heatsinks available, there's so many of 'em :grin:

Re: The top fan, hot air rises so that's best kept blowing air out the top, otherwise it's blowing the hot air back around.

Depending on the actual fitting, some heatsinks+fans can be turned round in 90-degree increments (some are only 180 degrees) so, ideally, the cool air would come in the front, get caught by the fan then blown over the heatsink-vanes to cool 'em, then go straight out the rear fan, with the top fan catching any rising air and exhausting upwards.

If the cables are kept mainly out of the way, then it shouldn't make a great deal of difference, just as long as at least 3/4's of the 'fan-circle' is clear.


----------

